
Ask HN: What makes junior developers stand out? - StClaire
Me and many other students will graduate soon and we&#x27;re flooding the market with our job applications. What makes one junior developer stand out from another? The technologies they know? Projects? Coursework? Specialties? Something else entirely?
======
smt88
Junior developers barely "know" any technology. You're hiring them to learn.
Completing multiple projects with different stacks is, to me, a better
indicator than someone claiming to be good at a single thing. "Specialties"
are not something a junior has yet.

As far as coursework, that will matter a lot for some companies and not at all
for others. CS coursework is not very relevant for writing CRUD apps, but
someone doing computer vision or geospatial software will prefer to see it.

Unfortunately you're in the same position as many other entry-level employees:
the only way to stand out is through nepotism. Do you know someone you can
talk to about pushing your resume to the right person's desk? Talk to that
person.

